# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  قلم في الساحة : مامون ابو شيبة : تفوق المريخ في الألفية الجديدة

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قلم في الساحة
مامومن ابو شيبة
تفوق المريخ في الألفية الجديدة    

*  برصد نتائج لقاءات القمة خلال سنوات الألفية الجديدة (2000م – 2016م) أي خلال 16 عاماً، وجدنا إن المريخ تفوق بالفوز في 21 لقاء قمة مقابل 17 فوزاً للهلال و20 تعادل.. وخلال هذه الفترة توج المريخ بعدد 24 بطولة محلية مقابل 16 بطولة للهلال وإليكم التفاصيل:

* في عام 2000م في الدورة الأولى للممتاز تعادل فريقا القمة صفر/صفر.. وفي الدورة الثانية للممتاز (اعتبرت المباراة أيضاً على درع الإنقاذ) وفاز المريخ 2/صفر (عبدالمجيد، محمد موسى)، لينال المريخ بطولة الممتاز ودرع الإنقاذ.. بينما لم يلتق العملاقان في بطولة الكأس التي نالها الهلال.

* في عام 2001م على درع الإنقاذ فاز المريخ 2/1 (العجب2/ صلاح الضي).. وفي الدورة الأولى للممتاز فاز المريخ 2/صفر (أبوحشيش، العجب).. وفي الدورة الثانية للممتاز تعادلا صفر/صفر.. ولم يلتق الفريقان على نهائي بطولة كأس السودان التي فاز بها المريخ بجانب نيله لبطولة الممتاز.

* في عام 2002م في الدورة الأولى للممتاز تعادلا صفر/صفر.. وعلى درع الإنقاذ تعادلا 1/1 (عثمان زكي/بسطاوي).. في الدورة الثانية للممتاز فاز الهلال 1/صفر (معتز كبير).. في بطولة الدورة التنشيطية باستاد الخرطوم انسحب الهلال من المباراة النهائية مع المريخ ليتوج المريخ بالكأس.. وعلى نهائي كأس السودان فاجأ اتحاد الكرة المريخ باعتباره منسحباً ومنح الكأس للهلال بقرار مكتبي! نال المريخ كأس الممتاز وكأس التنشيطية ونال الهلال كأس السودان (هدية من مجدي).

* في عام 2003م فاز الهلال في الدورة الأولى للممتاز 2/صفر (خالد بخيت، طمبل) (وبعدها جاءت فترة رئاسة جمال الوالي).. فاز الهلال في مباراة درع الإنقاذ 2/صفر (عمر بخيت، مجاهد).. وفي الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز تعادلا سلبياً.. ونال الهلال بطولة الممتاز، بينما ألغى الوزير منافسة الكأس بعد إقصاء الإتحاد العام للهلال من المنافسة لمخالفته قرار منع مشاركة الدوليين!!

* في عام 2004م في الدورة الأولى للممتاز فاز الهلال 2/صفر (معتز كبير، روبيرو).. وعلى درع الإنقاذ فاز المريخ 1/صفر (أبوحشيش).. وفي الدورة الثانية للممتاز فاز الهلال 2/1 (طمبل، روبيرو/السعودي).. وعلى كأس السودان تعادلا صفر/صفر ونال الهلال الكأس بالترجيحية، ليجمع بين الممتاز والكأس ويكتفي المريخ بالدرع.

* في عام 2005م في الدورة الأولى للممتاز فاز الهلال 3/صفر (صالح نيالا، هيثم مصطفى، طمبل).. وعلى درع الإنقاذ بحضور رئيس الفيفا بلاتر فاز المريخ 1/صفر (العجب).. في الدورة الثانية للدوري تعادلا صفر/صفر.. وعلى كأس السودان فاز المريخ بالترجيحية.. لينال المريخ الكأس والدرع ويكتفي الهلال بالممتاز.

* في عام 2006م في الدورة الأولى للممتاز تعادلا 1/1 (جندي/ كلتشي).. وعلى درع الإنقاذ تعادلا صفر/صفر ومُنح المريخ الدرع نهائياً بالقرعة (غير محسوب).. وعلى كأس السودان فاز المريخ بالترجيحية بعد التعادل السلبي.. في الدورة الثانية للدوري فاز الهلال 2/صفر (ريتشارد، قودوين).. وعلى كأس السودان فاز المريخ 2/صفر (ايداهو، العجب).. لينال الهلال الممتاز والمريخ الكأس.

* في عام 2007م في الدورة الأولى للدوري تعادلا 1/1 (موسى الزومة/ قودوين).. في الدورة الثانية للدوري فاز الهلال 3/2 (كرنقو، كلتشي، مهند/ طمبل، العجب).. وعلى كأس السودان فاز المريخ 1/صفر (ايداهور).. لينال الهلال الممتاز والمريخ الكأس. 

* في عام 2008م في الدورة الأولى للممتاز فاز المريخ 1/صفر (طمبل).. وفي الدورة الثانية تعادلا 1/1 (طمبل/مساوي).. وفي قمة التنشيطية فاز الهلال 2/1 (سولي شريف، ايفياني/باولينو).. وعلى كأس السودان فاز المريخ بركلات الترجيح.. وجمع المريخ بين بطولتي الدوري والكأس واكتفى الهلال بالتنشيطية.

* في عام 2009م في الدورة الأولى للممتاز تعادلا 1/1 (كلتشي/ هيثم مصطفى).. وعلى كأس السد الذهبي فاز المريخ 2/صفر (لاسانا، كلتشي).. وفي مجموعات دوري الأبطال الأفريقي تعادلا ذهاباً باستاد المريخ صفر/صفر.. وفاز الهلال إياباً على ملعبه 3/1 (ديمبا، عمر بخيت، ايفوسا/قلق).. وفي الدورة الثانية للممتاز فاز المريخ 1/صفر (كلتشي).. وعلى كأس السودان فاز الهلال 2/1 (سادومبا2 /كلتشي).. وجمع الهلال بين بطولتي الدوري والكأس واكتفى المريخ بكأس السد الذهبي.

* في عام 2010م فاز الهلال في الدورة الأولى للممتاز 2/صفر (مهند، كاريكا).. وفي الدورة الثانية للممتاز فاز الهلال 3/2 (بشة2 ديمبا/ سعيد، لاسانا).. وعلى كأس السودان فاز المريخ 2/صفر (هنو، راجي)، أي نال الهلال بطولة الدوري ونال المريخ كأس السودان.

* في عام 2011م فاز المريخ في الدورة الأولى للممتاز 1/صفر (ساكواها).. وعلى نهائي كأس السودان رفض المريخ اللعب واعتبر الهلال فائزاً.. وفي الدورة الثانية للممتاز تعادلا 2/2 (الدافي، ساكواها/ سادومبا، مساوي).. أحرز المريخ بطولة الممتاز ونال الهلال كأس السودان.

* في عام 2012م فاز الهلال في الدورة الأولى للممتاز 1/صفر (بشة).. وفي ذهاب مجموعات الكونفدرالية باستاد الهلال تعادلا 1/1 (كلتشي/ سادومبا).. وفي الدورة الثانية للممتاز بملعب المريخ تعادلا 1/1 (رمضان عجب/ سانيه).. وفي إياب مجموعات الكونفدرالية بملعب المريخ فاز المريخ 3/2 (ضفر، ساكواها2 /مهند2).. وعلى نهائي كأس السودان فاز المريخ بالترجيحية.. أحرز الهلال بطولة الممتاز ونال المريخ كأس السودان.

* في عام 2013م في الدورة الأولى للممتاز تعادلا صفر/صفر وفي الدورة الثانية للممتاز فاز الهلال 3/2 (عمر بخيت، بويا، بشة/ غاندي، رمضان عجب).. وعلى نهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين انسحب الهلال واعتبر المريخ فائزاً.. جمع المريخ بين بطولتي الدوري والكأس.

* في عام 2014م في الدورة الأولى للممتاز تعادلا 1/1 (نزار/ تراوري بمساعدة مدافع الهلال اتير).. على كأس السودان فاز المريخ 3/1 (ضفر، أيمن سعيد، راجي/ بكري المدينة).. في الدورة الثانية للممتاز تعادلا صفر/صفر.. نال الهلال بطولة الممتاز ونال المريخ كأس السودان.

* مع بداية عام 2015م تعادل الفريقان 1/1 (علاء الدين /كيبي) واقتسما درع الإستقلال.. في الدورة الأولى للممتاز تعادلا سلبياً.. وفي الدورة الثانية انسحب الهلال واعتبر المريخ فائزاً.. كما انسحب الهلال من نهائي كأس السودان واعتبر المريخ فائزاً.. نال المريخ بطولتي الدوري وكأس السودان.

* خلال سنوات الألفية الجديدة ومن خلال 58 لقاء قمة.. فاز المريخ في 21 مباراة وفاز الهلال في 17 مباراة وانتهت 20 مباراة بالتعادل، وهناك مباراة لم تلعب على كأس السودان 2002م عندما قررت لجنة الطوارئ منح الكأس للهلال دون أن ينسحب المريخ!

* خلال هذه الفترة نال المريخ بطولة الممتاز 7 مرات وبطولة الكأس 10 مرات ودرع الإنقاذ بالفوز 4 مرات إضافة إلى كأس التنشيطية مرتين وكأس السد الذهبي.. أي توج 24 مرة.. (هذا الرصد لا يشمل البطولات الدولية مثل بطولة سيكافا 2014 التي فاز بها المريخ).

* نال الهلال بطولة الممتاز 9 مرات وبطولة الكأس 5 مرات (إحداها هدية) ودرع الإنقاذ بالفوز مرة واحدة إضافة إلى كأس التنشيطية.. أي توج 16 مرة..

* هداف القمة في الألفية الجديدة هو النيجيري كلتشي الذي سجل هدفين في مرمى المريخ، بينما سجل 5 أهداف في مرمى الهلال أي له 7 أهداف.

* هيثم طمبل سجل 3 أهداف في مرمى المريخ ومثلها في مرمى الهلال، أي له 6 أهداف.

* لقب هداف لقاءات القمة في الألفية الجديدة يستحقه فيصل العجب الذي سجل نصف دستة أهداف في مرمى الهلال.. بينما سباعية كلتشي توزعت على الفريقين وكذلك سداسية طمبل.

* هناك لاعبون سجلوا 4 أهداف في القمة (سادومبا وبشة ومهند الطاهر من الهلال) و(ساكواها من المريخ)..

*

----------


## مريخنا العظيم

*كم عدد ضربات الجزاء التي احتسبت للهلال في الدوري الممتاز منذ انطلاقتها وحتى الان ؟؟؟؟
*

----------

